# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Aangepaste voeding verjongingskuur voor je hersenen

## FRANCOIS580

*We willen allemaal ons ouderdomsproces te snel af zijn, om er zo lang mogelijk goed én jong uit te zien. Dat je met een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding de ontwikkeling van ouderdomsrimpels en kraaienpootjes kunt uitstellen en in sommige gevallen zelfs voorkomen, was al langer geweten. Maar heb je bij dit alles al wel eens stil gestaan dat ook je hersenen best zo'n opkikker kunnen gebruiken om jong én vitaal te blijven? 
Was je zich ervan op de hoogte dat er even goed aangepast voedsel bestaat dat jouw hersenen gezond en in conditie kunt houdt?* 


(Francois580)


We eten met z'n allen veel te veel. Overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas zijn hiervan het resultaat. En het aantal landgenoten met overgewicht neemt nog steeds van jaar tot jaar toe.
Nu ontdeken Italiaanse wetenschappers dat uitgerekend té veel en té vette voeding de veroudering van je brein extra in de hand werkt. Een beperkte calorie- inname helpt je hierbij meer dan één handje.

Tijdens recente wetenschappelijk onderzoeken ontdekten men dat de molecule CREB 1 een hoofdrol speelt bij dit alles. Deze molecule wordt geactiveerd in je hersenen, en dan zéker bij de start van ieder dieet. Deze molecule is betrrokken bij het goed functioneren van je hersenen en de veroudering ervan.


*Calorie- arm dieet*


Om je streefgewicht zo dicht mogelijk te benaderen en je verouderingsproces zoveel mogelijk af te remmen, volstaat een calorie- arm dieet. Met zo'n dieet schroeft men je calorie- iname met zo'n zeventig procent terug. Dat verlengt je leven aanzienlijk, maakt komaf met overgewicht , stopt suikerziete, je gaat cognitief weer beter functioneren, je geheugen krijgt een extra steuntje, je wordt minder agressief en de kans op het ontstaan van Alzheimer verkleint. En als deze (ouderdoms)ziekte toch toeslaat zijn de symptomen ervan veel minder uitgesproken.


*Overgewicht slecht voor je hersenen* 


Overgewicht heeft niet alleen een ongustige invloed op het goed functioneren van je lichaam. Het is ook slecht voor je brein. Zwaarlijvigheid vertraagt de werking van je hersenen en werkt veroudering in de hand. Daardoor zijn je hersenen ook meer vatbaar voor allerlei ziekten als zwaarmoedigheid, angst, stress en depressies*.../...*

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...kuur-voor.html

----------

